# Bike Partnerin gesucht Raum KA MA HD



## eukaliptusx (26. März 2011)

Hi ich bin auf der suche nach Mädels die genau wie ich Lust auf Bike Touren haben.
Freu mich über alle antworten und über jeden SIngle Trail mit euch. Hab nur n Mountainbike fahre kein Rennrad. Aber klettern kann ich.. aber ist ja n mountainbikeforum von daher... Bin 30. Grüße


----------



## Nadine77 (28. März 2011)

Hi Eukaliptusx,

ich fahre in der Regel in Heidelberg am Königstuhl bzw. Weißer Stein.
Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren. Wo fährts du normalerweise ?

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eukaliptusx (28. März 2011)

hey nadine ... hört sich interessant an... ich geh dort auch ab und an klettern... können sehr gerne mal zusammen fahren .. auf welchen strecken bist du so unterwegs fährst du downhill ? erzähl mal grüße vanessa


----------



## Nadine77 (28. März 2011)

Hi Vanessa,

also dowhnhill würde ich das nicht nennen. Ich fahre gerne trails runter, jedoch habe ich meine eigen angstgrenze, die ich nicht überschreite. Ich fahre in der Regel mittwochs. Samstags geht mein Mann normalerweise rennrad fahren, ich dann auch, aber allein und sonntags fahren wir zusammen mountainbike. Wir können aber gerne mal zusammen an einem der Tage fahren.

Schreib doch einfach mal eine private Nachricht wenn du fahren willst.


----------



## bernsteinthesea (11. April 2012)

Suche Bikepartnerin im Raum Hannover Deister etc. Bin 51 Ich fahre alles außer Sprünge ...freu mich auf Antwort


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Hi,

Ich wohne im Raum MA, HD und fahre sowohl RR als auch MTB. Allerdings ist mein MTB gerade zerlegt. 

Meine Schwester wohnt in KA, sie fängt auf dem MTB erst an, sucht aber nach Mitfahrerinnen.

Auf dem RR fehlen mir noch etliche lockere Grundlageneinheiten in der Ebene. Falls du also mal Lust haben solltest, Nadine, wäre ich gern zu haben (je nachdem, wo).

Vanessa, in welcher Region wohnst du denn?


----------



## mountainfresh (13. April 2012)

Ihr Ladies,

ich bin aus Pforzheim und suche auch nach ein paar netten Mädels, die mit mir die Trails unsicher machen. Fahre nur MTB und das seit 3 Jahren. Bisher immer nur mit meinem Mann, aber das soll sich ändern. 
Ist hier wer aus Pf und Umgebung? Ka ist ja auch nicht allzuweit weg... @Warnschild & Schwester...


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2012)

Hallo mountainfresh,

hast PN


----------



## henrietta (14. April 2012)

hallo!

wenn Ihr im raum KA fahren wollt und noch mitfahrer sucht, sagt bescheid  ich wüsste da jemanden. MTB, RR oder tourer - egal. hauptsache spaß, sonne und später lecker biergarten 

schönen abend allerseits!
henrietta


----------



## linnsche (18. April 2012)

mountainfresh schrieb:


> Ihr Ladies,
> 
> ich bin aus Pforzheim und suche auch nach ein paar netten Mädels, die mit mir die Trails unsicher machen. Fahre nur MTB und das seit 3 Jahren. Bisher immer nur mit meinem Mann, aber das soll sich ändern.
> Ist hier wer aus Pf und Umgebung? Ka ist ja auch nicht allzuweit weg... @Warnschild & Schwester...



Huhu, ich bin die besagte Schwester  ich will jetz des öfteren mal auf den Wattkopf fahren oder mich auch mal an andere Trails trauen  Hab am SA einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und wieder Blut geleckt (war letztes jahr wegen verletzung außer gefecht gesetzt)........Also wenn du nohc Lust hast? Ich würde gerne mal am WE fahren  oder auch unter der woche abends/nachmittags?

Grüßle
LInny


----------



## linnsche (18. April 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> wenn Ihr im raum KA fahren wollt und noch mitfahrer sucht, sagt bescheid  ich wüsste da jemanden. MTB, RR oder tourer - egal. hauptsache spaß, sonne und später lecker biergarten
> 
> ...



du etwa?  würdest du auch mit anfängerinnen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (18. April 2012)

holà linnsche!

na, einen versuch sollten wir mindestens starten, oder? nette menschen treffen sich immer wieder, egal, wer wie sehr anfänger ist. ich hab zb. noch keinen fahrtechnikkurs gemacht  fährst Du also überhaupt mit mir?

fragt
henrietta

(z.B. am samstag? eher kann ich leider nicht)


----------



## linnsche (20. April 2012)

also dieses WE wirds mir leider zu eng..bin morgen auf der Fibo und am Sonntag treff ich eine andere aus dem Forum zum grunlage fahren. Aber nächstes WE?  oder mal abends?


----------

